# everard



## sibby (Aug 23, 2010)

anybody know of peter mackay. i sailed with him on simultaneity and sonority and later clarity in the 60s. he was the mate.a good bloke.


----------



## DURANGO (Aug 22, 2005)

sibby said:


> anybody know of peter mackay. i sailed with him on simultaneity and sonority and later clarity in the 60s. he was the mate.a good bloke.


That Norwich Trader you where in Sibby did the Norfolk Trader belong to the same company I was a.b. in her best regards Dave .


----------



## sibby (Aug 23, 2010)

*norfolk trader*

Hi Dave, yes the norfolk trader was in the same company as the norwich trader. Alot faster than the norwich trader,best speed from the norwich traderr was eight knots. best regards sibby


----------



## DURANGO (Aug 22, 2005)

Thanks for that Sibby all a long time ago now best regards Dave .


----------



## sibby (Aug 23, 2010)

hi dave. when were you on norfolk trader. i was on norwich trader from boxing day 1961-1964. my first ship.


----------

